# Flaming Gorge to Crook Creek Campground



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for info on this stretch of river. Wondering how fast the flow would be in early June, how the camping is, and if it's worth the 7 hour drive from Dgo. We have a weekend to fill, we didn't pull any permits, and we're trying to pick a river. We had also thought about the stretch of Colorado below Westwater, but that seems like kind of snooze. Any advice, opinions, info appreciated. All rafts.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I've run section A many times, and have always wanted to do Section B, just haven't gotten around to it yet. The flow is dam controlled, so it stays pretty consistent. In high snow pack years, they often will have a weekend in June where they let out a lot of water. You never know when that might be, but you could probably find out info from the fly fishing outfitters. You can't camp in section A, but there are quite a few designated river camps in section B that look really nice. Some are reservable through the rec.gov website. The rest you stop at Little Hole and sign up for. Check out www.fishgreenriver.com for info, shuttles, pictures, camp info, etc. If you go all the way to Swinging Bridge/Crook Creek, I think that would be a nice long weekend float. bring your fly rod for sure.
KJ


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

The rapids in section A are very mellow and there are the most people on this stretch. Once we got on B I didn't see anyone. There is one rapid that could be a pain in a raft if it is super low (red creek). Still not very hard. When I did this I had a broken femur with a crutch straped to the top of my kayak and my girlfriend at the time was on a duckie with a dog. Oh and we had both consumed some large amounts of fungus..... it is very scenic. We saw a moose.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Great stretch - we did section A and B and camped two nights. The campsites are cushy- outhouses, fire rings and picnic tables. No groover needed. 

River Campgrounds

Reserve a campsite here: Find Camping - Recreation.gov - search near Dutch John, Ashley National Forest and use the link above to identify the camp you want.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

This is one of my girlfriend and I's favorite places to float. Definantly worth the drive. The shuttle is expensive but worth it if you are driving in one vehicle. Enjoy the scenery and fishing.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the camps in section B don't have outhouses anymore. They all have tables, fire rings, and portable toilet screens. You have to bring your own groover. That is the info I got last summer from the USFS & at Trout Creek Outfitters when I was planning a section B trip.
Ditto what caverdan said about the shuttle. Kind of pricey for such a short shuttle.
KJ


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

We camped at grasshopper last year in october and the camps across the river had out houses. worth it to pay for the shuttle. Takes 3 hours to do it ur self


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I just checked the rec.gov website, and you MUST bring a groover. Usual USFS requirements......sealable, washable, no bags.
The camps in section B have groover "blinds." Two sided structures where you "hide" your groover.
KJ


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

There are two camps with nice outhouses on B; all others have blinds. 

River is class 2plus read and run except red creek; which has some moves. Red creek has a easy sneak route on the left if there is enough water; which there should be in June. The run against the right wall can get prickly at the end; and it would be a real pain in the ass to wrap on the rock in the middle of the current. There is a pillow, so the risk is not huge in an inflatable. At really high flows, an impressive pourover occurs on the right; but the left is still easy.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update on the outhouses - it's been a few years; I didn't mean to give out bad info. Either way- easy camps for sure...


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Great stretch of river and is my favorite. The Bureau of Reclamation is telling us that there will be 3,000 cfs released until after the peak of the Yampa and then they will do a "large" release and the rumor we've heard is up to 9,000 cfs. One obstacle will be the Taylor Flat bridge, just below Jarvie ranch. It is a low concrete bridge that crosses the river but if the water is 5000+ you can't go under it, you have to portage around. We ran it at 6,000 one year and the water was only about a half of a foot below the bridge so we portaged. As far as Red Creek goes, it's easy in higher water because there is a rock garden on river left at the bottom of the rapid. So in low water (800-1000 cfs) you run left side of the rapid and then have to pull quickly to the right to avoid the shallow water on the left. You won't have any problems with Red Creek in June. Call us if we can help you with the shuttle. 
Melanie - River Runners' Transport, Vernal. (1-800-930-7238)


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

festivus said:


> There are two camps with nice outhouses on B; all others have blinds.
> 
> River is class 2plus read and run except red creek; which has some moves. Red creek has a easy sneak route on the left if there is enough water; which there should be in June. The run against the right wall can get prickly at the end; and it would be a real pain in the ass to wrap on the rock in the middle of the current. There is a pillow, so the risk is not huge in an inflatable. At really high flows, an impressive pourover occurs on the right; but the left is still easy.


Which 2 camps have outhouses? Good to know for future reference, although it looks like a groover is needed either way. Section B looks like a great place to camp, fish, and just hang out for a weekend.
KJ


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update Melanie. Do you guys do a dam to Brown's park shuttle (sections A & B)? How much?
KJ


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

There is a big camp on the right just below Red Canyon rapid that has an outhouse. The other one is up by Little Hole, like the first camp you come to if I remember right. 

Cicida (sp?) and Pugmire pocket are two of my favorites. Lone Pine sucks. 

We usually try to do three days up there and do laps. We drive down to Little Hole when we first get there and sign up for a camp. Were going to try the on line method next time, but will still drive down first thing to make sure we made the list. It's only like 7 miles to Little Hole from the dam. We leave camp set up and float out and have them reset our shuttle. Laps are the way to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

First of all, I wanted to thank everyone for some great info and opinions. We've decided to go and I had a couple other questions. I've heard that the boat launch at the dam only allows you to stay there for 15 minutes. I was planning on rigging boats there or at least close by while part of the group ran our shuttle. Is this completely unheard of? Surely we're not the first to run our own shuttle to save $$. Has anyone else run into this problem? 
Also, *caverdan,* you said Lone Pine sucks-- is that the same as Big Pine, and if so, why? We were looking at these for reserved campsites. 
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

You can't really rig your boat at the launch - it's just too busy, and really small - you have to rig it completely up in the parking lot (a few hundred yards up the hill), and then just drop the boat in the water when you get down to the launch. You can push it downstream a little bit to be out of the way of other launches while you run your shuttle, though - that's not a problem. Also, we camped at Big Pine 1 last year (not sure if this is the same as Lone Pine or not, but we reserved it online), and we really liked it. if somebody else is at Big Pine 2, though, the'll be pretty much right on top of you. Did you notice that the flow has been bumped up to about 9000cfs as of yesterday?


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

I have rigged my boats in the upper parking lot, then loaded the boat on a trailer. The man there says you must be ready to launch as soon as you get to the ramp, and I believe it is 10 min. time allowed at the ramp. If the ramp is busy and several folks are waiting the rangers will be all over you to get a move on. Once your boat is in the water and your vehicle is out of the way they ussally back off. I think there are 4 lanes and they get real busy at times. If you are prepared and have your gear in order it will be no problem. When do you plan to launch? There will be between 3,000-8,600cfs being let out of FGD this year, I believe that after the Yampa reaches the peak, thr B O R will crank FGD up to about 8,000 cfs. I would like to get a trip in this spring, before our June 8th Lodore launch, mabey we could help each other with shuttle if you launch on a day that I have off.
Be safe out there,Dennis


----------



## dgogirlie (May 3, 2010)

I had heard the rumors of the big release, I wonder if this is it. We are launching early June, and I would like to avoid portage of Taylor Flats bridge because of high water, but if we have to, we have to. 
Glad to hear the Big Pine is nice, we have reserved Big Pine 2, as we are a little too large of a group for BP 1. 
Good to know about the parking lot. My plan is to rig there as 1/2 the group runs shuttle, bring one truck/trailer back and haul the boats to the water one at a time and get out of the way of the ramp. Hopefully this will work, my brain is already exhausted with shuttle logistics.
Thanks again!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

My memory is a bit foggy.......It's not big pine 1 or 2 as those are nice sites for big groups. More memory loss.....wait.....it's coming......the site that sucked was.......trails end??? sorry for the misinformation. It's the last site you can hike to from Little Hole on river left.


----------



## Scary Mc (Jun 15, 2004)

Are dogs allowed on this section?


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Dogs are all good on this section


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

You should read this posting from the Bureau of Reclamation in regards to the flows on the Green this spring. Things are very wet and snowy here this spring and they are pushing out lots of water. Current releases are at 8,600 cfs until further notice and they expect to do a flush flow (10,000+) for a short period of time after the peak of the Yampa for fish habitat. Expect high water is early June. We have Big Pine 1 reserve for Memorial Day weekend and we are probably going to head someplace else unless the flows change. Not worth the portage at Taylor Flats and the float gets pretty short at those flows.

Dan

Bureau of Reclamation - Upper Colorado Region Water Operations: Current Status: Flaming Gorge Reservoir


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

if you fly fish, it is a must. If not, it is pretty, but not real white water. They usually open up the dam the third week in May. The fishing gets progressively worse with each tributary that comes in. That said, some bigger fish hang in the B section. This year, they may still be runnning it high in mid to late june as I understand the snow pack is awesome. I go up for that float this week or next every year to hit the clear water nymphing. In the late afternoon ther is usually a good rise as well.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a parking lot above the boat ramp where you can rig, then put the rigged boats on the trailer to launch. It is a busy ramp with room for 3 or 4 rigs. Good place to have your poop in a group.


----------



## flytime (Jul 30, 2007)

cataraftgirl said:


> Which 2 camps have outhouses? Good to know for future reference, although it looks like a groover is needed either way. Section B looks like a great place to camp, fish, and just hang out for a weekend.
> KJ


Cottonwood, about 1.5 mi past little hole on the left; and Red Creek, about a 1/2 mile past Red Creek Rapids on teh right.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Just got this link about the release from another group: Water release at Flaming Gorge Reservoir an amazing sight - ksl.com


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Water down, fishing good*

The water is down to about 4,500. As the yamp goes up, they will turn it down more. As it goes down, they will turn it up. They have alot of water to move to take the snow pack from the wind rivers and the uintahs. 

The fishing is good. Had good fishing on streamers, and blood midges. Over the last two days, I did not see any strong rise, althought there were some blue wing olives on the water in late afternoon. The fish just aren't looking up as there is so much food in the water.

The boating is easy wave trains. In the B below the creek it is blown out and discolored, so more boating than fishing. In the A, the more technical section at low water towards the flats at little hole is now very easy. There is nothing to miss because all of the rocks are under water. 

For flaming gorge it seemed pretty empty. Alot of people are staying away because of the higher water.

The target for the combined flow of the green and yampa is 17 K according to the ranger, so that might give you a little help in forcasting what they will be runnning it at over the next 60 days.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great stretch. My recommendation would be to reserve a site for 2 nights and wade fish one day. Its a lot of work for such a fast float otherwise. I am guessing the flows will be big all that month. 

The upper section is fun but mellow. Great place for someone to learn to drift-fish if you have someone on the oars who knows the right-away ethics on rivers. Very busy and easy to cut people off if you don't. 

B-Section is quiet and beautiful. Tons of wildlife, especially bears and ospreys. Clean camps are a must. 

Enjoy.

Boat ramp can be a nightmare. They rent trailers locally if you need one to make it easier; might want to reserve it though.

Phillip


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

We are floating the ABC section over the July 4th weekend. Should be fast water, but from what it sounds like it should be less dificult (in red creek rapid). Any other thoughts from people who have done it within the last couple of weeks?


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*Watch the bridge*

You will most likely need to portage around the bridge at Bridge Hollow (just below Indian Crossing at the top of C section). It is a tight fit at 6000cfs so I would assume that it is impassable at 10,000.


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

yes dogs are allowed. and lone pine and big pine are not the same site. you can rent a trailered launch from local outfitters if you do not have your own trailer. It's a wonderful stretch of river, but again, the shuttle is pretty spendy. I can dig up info on the last access point before Lodore if you want it. PM me. My maps of that area are loaned out, and the memory is a bit fuzzy (AWAF)...have fun.


----------



## River Malt (Dec 7, 2009)

Last take-out before Ladore and the National Park is Crook Campground in Sparks, Colorado. At 8,500 cfs how quick are people getting down the three sections (A,B,C)?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just got off the river last weekend, we floated A&B. Red Creek isn't a problem, just go down the middle, no reason to scout.

We stayed at Big Pine, great site. It took less than 2 hours from the dam to Big Pine at 9k flow. The bridge only has about 1-2 feet of clearance right now below Indian Crossing. There was a party who launched at Little Hole and were going all the way to Lake Powell, they had to portage the bridge. You can get a shuttle company to help you with the portage from Indian Crossing take out to just past the bridge. 

From Big Pine to Indian Crossing take out it took us 1 hour 15 minutes not touching the oars. The bugs are getting awful at the take out and none existent in the canyon.


----------

